# Introducing Ranger



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey all. Spent all day yesterday driving back and forth to pick up my new boy. He is an OFRN APBT and named Ranger as in Joe's Red Ranger. I have been following the liter on a daily basis since they were "on the ground" and several weeks ago put a deposit down on a male. Picks were yesterday as the pups are 9 weeks. Here are a few pictures to introduce him.



































and a picture of the dam and sire


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG!! He is adorable!!!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> OMG!! He is adorable!!!!


No argument from me Mac. Thank you.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW! Congrats!
just in time for Christmas.
I hope he grows into those ears! HAHA!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey Jo! Thanks, I'm sure once that head pops, LOL. Haven't had a nights sleep in a few but I'm loving another puppy to train.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG YAY I am so so happy for you! He is just the cutest pup I have seen since Bogart! hahaha Such sweet eyes and that wrinkle head! Love him already, so Happy for you Joe!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you ames! He is as stubborn as they come and filled with energy till he crashes. Athena is still undecided and puts him in his place, like she should.

--Sleepless in Chicago--


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Dear Sleepless in Chicago:

I am in love with your puppy. I'm going to need an updated picture soon. 

Your friend, 
Sleeping fine in Florida


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Dear Sleeping fine in Florida, and all,
Here are a few to hold you over. We are on cuteness overload here.  


Ranger and my Grandgirl Linda that lives with Donna and myself, on the night we arrived home with him.











My dear Mother and Ranger's first meet. 









Athena and Ranger collapsed after playing.










Athena letting him on her bed, without getting up and walking away.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

jttar said:


> My dear Mother and Ranger's first meet.
> View attachment 90845


THIS is a great picture! learn em something good!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

JoKealoha said:


> THIS is a great picture! learn em something good!


Thanks Jo. Probably the same way she taught me 68 years ago.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I just can't even with that face. Seriously Joe. He is the cutest puppy. Those ears too. 10/10 on the cuteness scale.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I know what you're feeling Mac. When you first got Geach I mentioned I wish we lived closer so I could come and get some of that puppy lovin'. I'm doing my best to soak it all up cause we both know how short it lasts. He keeps us smiling with that tilt of his head and that pit bull hop we are all familiar with.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Enjoy the sweetness my friend. Soon he'll be running through walls and eating the coffee table. LOL


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Some new pictures to share of Athena and Ranger.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He is growing incredibly fast! Those eyes Joe. You know you can't say no to that face ever.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

He is growing too quick. I can't believe how much bigger he is in the two weeks I've had him. With those eyes and that wrinkled forehead he is pretty charming, but he still gets "no" when needed. Like most puppies, his eyes were blue during his first 8 weeks but by week 9 they started to change. Eventually, they will be amber. He is 11 weeks today.


----------



## gon (Dec 13, 2021)

such a beautiful pup!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

gon said:


> such a beautiful pup!


Thanks gon, I agee.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Some snow pics with Athena and Ranger.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

great shots!
i think Gotti would dip one paw in that snow before heading back to the house.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

JoKealoha said:


> great shots!
> i think Gotti would dip one paw in that snow before heading back to the house.


I wouldn't blame Gotti Boi at all. We have had some real cold ass weather here. Yesterday temps got up into the teens and the two of them spent time running around the yard. Today it's in the 30's, I'm out without a coat and the dogs are having the zoomies in the yard. Great that they can burn off some of the energy. Ranger didn't know what to think his first time in the snow but he now loves it. He runs full speed with his head down like a snow plow. It's hilarious to watch.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I love these pics! The faces. LOL!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> I love these pics! The faces. LOL!


Thanks Mac. Athena's expressions crack me up. They are both still having a blast in the snow. Yesterday the two of them were jumping for snowballs I was throwing.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Geach would LOVE snowball fetch! I would not love shoveling. LOL! MORE PICS!!! I demand them!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy to meet your demands my friend. 

Here is Ranger before the snow last week.











He's got legs, and he knows how to use them.











Athena and Ranger play hard together then ----collapse together.


















New snow, new pics. I think the purple pops on him. 

Balls out Zoomies. He loves the snow.
















Here is one taken last Thursday of Rangers dad Rusty. Which way to muscle beach, eh?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

YAY!!!! IDK if he's ever going to grow into those ears. LOL! His dad is beefy!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Too quiet around here. Time for some new Ranger pictures before Mac has to ask for them. 
Getting too big too quick. Ranger is crazy about Athena and shadows her constantly to the point of I have to give Athena some alone time. Still, much better than the alternative of fighting. Enjoy the pics.

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Those eyes! Joe he is just a very handsome dog. He's growing incredibly fast!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Those eyes! Joe he is just a very handsome dog. He's growing incredibly fast!


He is handsome for sure, and I swear he knows it.  He has a very proud walk when on a leash. Also pulls like a MF'er. He has a lot to learn still but is smart and quick to please. I am very pleased with him and love him to death.
He is growing fast but next week he will be six months old. Thanks for the compliments, Mac!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ranger is now 6 months old and 45 pounds. Getting big but still a puppy in so many ways. Here are some new pics. 

Mac, these two are for you. Might cool off your puppy fever, and that's Charmin Ultra, $$$$$


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

OK, here are some shot in the yard this past weekend. He is a handsome young boy. 





























He is looking very much like his father here.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

BZOO said:


> Love the ears!


Me too! It's almost a shame that when his head pops he'll grow into them. He looks cute when they flop forward in the "button" ear look. Thanks BZOO

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LMAO!! I have a cat that attacks the TP when I have company over. Puppies are awesome! I still have the fever. He is adorable still and looks like he's starting to fill in a bit from the lanky stage. I love him and his name. Thank you for posting pics. Made my day!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I knew you would appreciate the TP pics Mac. Happy you like him and his name, means a lot to me.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Time for some new Ranger pictures. He is stunning as ever and super athletic in everything he does, also very driven, no matter what it is. From the time I opened the pool this year he has been obsessed with the water. He loves going under the sprinklers or getting sprayed with the hose, but his real passion is swimming. I bought him a vest even though he doesn't need one and taught him that he doesn't go in the pool unless the vest is on. So far so good. He will go over by the pool and look in but he only dives in when he has his vest on. Of course, my dogs don't go out without me in the yard with them, but I don't want him jumping in the water and then coming in the house. Anyway, some pics and a short video. 
Thanks for the look.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

PLAYING FETCH WITH HIS THROW TOY.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

BZOO said:


> Still loving the ears!


Thanks BZOO! I am too, although I noticed the other day that his head is growing. The ears didn't seem as long.

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I love him SO much!!! He is an amazing swimmer! I'm jealous of your pool. Both boys are water dogs, but we just use splash pads and sprinklers. Ranger is def growing into a good looking dog.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Mac! I drove to Indiana this morning and picked up my 7 and 11 YO grand girls to bring back to stay the weekend. Linda, the 17 YO that lives with us and her two younger sisters formed a circle and were dancing to the music in the pool. Ranger dives in and got right in the middle of them. They were laughing so hard playing "ring around the Ranger". He swims without an off switch and loves just doing laps back and forth. The nice part is it tires the hell out of him. After I rinse him and dry him off, he hits his bed and rests. 
Glad to have input, as always.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I love that the kids love him and play with him. He sounds like a real ham. Jumping in the middle of things. LOL!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Some new Ranger pics. He loves to swim but even more to distance jump into the pool. He has his green Tug of War toy that floats, we flip it in the air, and he jumps for it, often catching it. He then swims to the stairs or the ladder, gets out (self-taught on the ladder), drops his toy on the side and the game repeats, endlessly.










Climbing Out after catch










Intensity tracking his toy down after a miss catch










Still loves being with Athena whether she likes it or not 










Not in the pool pic


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW Joe! He has grown SO much! He is finally growing into those ears. LOL! He has turned into an incredibly handsome dog.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, Mac. I like the way his ears are, still a bit floppy, but his head hasn't popped yet. He is a handsome boy. Still has a lot to learn. He is getting better with less pulling on the leash on walks. He absolutely loves Athena and is great with her BUT he wants to go after every other dog he sees. Hair standing straight up on his back and fixated on trying to get to the other dog. Twice he has been charged at by loose dogs whose owners didn't have them leashed; you know those privileged people who feel their dog doesn't need to be tethered. I had all I could do to contain him, luckily with no contact with each other. So, high dog aggression but I'm working at the "leave it" and look at me" commands. He hasn't had the socialization that I would like to give him but with the way he behaves I can't encourage someone to "sacrifice" their dog right now.  He is only 10 months old and still a work in progress.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

jttar said:


> Thanks for the comments, Mac. I like the way his ears are, still a bit floppy, but his head hasn't popped yet. He is a handsome boy. Still has a lot to learn. He is getting better with less pulling on the leash on walks. He absolutely loves Athena and is great with her BUT he wants to go after every other dog he sees. Hair standing straight up on his back and fixated on trying to get to the other dog. Twice he has been charged at by loose dogs whose owners didn't have them leashed; you know those privileged people who feel their dog doesn't need to be tethered. I had all I could do to contain him, luckily with no contact with each other. So, high dog aggression but I'm working at the "leave it" and look at me" commands. He hasn't had the socialization that I would like to give him but with the way he behaves I can't encourage someone to "sacrifice" their dog right now.  He is only 10 months old and still a work in progress.


Oh they're a handful at that age. Geach was a holy terror and all of a sudden went "deaf" around that time. Torc started that early. I'm glad Ranger is good with Athena though. She's probably taught him a lot and will keep teaching him until he's too big. LOL


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement my friend.


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful Pup. I have always loved that color.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

silver281gt said:


> Beautiful Pup. I have always loved that color.


Thank you silver281gt. I've wanted an OFRN for a while and glad to finally have one. 

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANGER! 
Hard to believe it but Ranger is one year old today. We must be having fun, cause time is a flyin'


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy birthday Ranger!!!!!! You are turning into one handsome bulldog!!!!


----------



## SarahP (3 mo ago)

Happy birthday Ranger! I love his eyes ❤


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

SarahP said:


> Happy birthday Ranger! I love his eyes ❤


Thanks for the wishes, Sarah. His eyes are very expressive. They are amber in color. Ranger is starting to look like an adult dog but is still very much a puppy as you can see in this picture taken on his birthday, the same day as the one above.


----------

